

8th grader charged with felony hacking for changing teacher's digital wallpaper - hobs
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2909321/8th-grader-charged-with-felony-hacking-for-changing-teachers-digital-wallpaper.html

======
ColinWright
Lengthy discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9362307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9362307)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9356172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9356172)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9362307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9362307)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9368317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9368317)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9376847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9376847)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9393700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9393700)

~~~
hobs
Thanks for pointing that out. Have my upvote!

